# Taylor Swift - folklore chapter Wallpaper (x1)



## Devilfish (21 Sep. 2020)

folklore: the yeah I showed up at your party chapter


​


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2020)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2020)

:thx: für die träumende Taylor :thumbup:


----------



## Haribo1978 (22 Sep. 2020)

Sieht toll aus! Danke!


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2020)

Taylor ist immer ein tolles Motiv. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2020)

Taylor sieht toll aus


----------



## gigi1887 (10 Mai 2021)

Danke schön


----------

